# تحويل بنزين 80 إلى 92 بالإيثانول



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (22 نوفمبر 2014)

*الحلم يتحول لواقع**.."بحوث البترول" ينجح فى تحويل بنزين 80 إلى 92 بالإيثانول* .
*فى طفرة جديدة وبداية جيدة لتطبيق الدراسات والأبحاث الناجحة التى يقوم بها الباحثون بالمراكز البحثية فى مصر لإفادة الاقتصاد المصرى، نجح اليوم معهد بحوث البترول فى إجراء تجربتة عملية لتحويل بنزين 80 إلى بنزين 92، وذلك بإضافة 10% من الإيثانول إلى البنزين 80، كما تم تجربة على عدد من السيارات الموجودة بالمعهد، فى حضور عدد من الوزراء السابقين والأساتذة والباحثين**.*
*وقال مدير معهد بحوث**، إن خليط وقود الإيثانول بالبنزين 80 فى حالة تعميمه يوفر على الدولة الاستيراد، خاصة أن هذا الخليط الجديد يستطيع تحويل البنزين 80 إلى بنزين 92، وذلك بإضافة 10% من الإيثانول إلى البنزين 80**.*
*وأوضح أن الدراسات العالمية أثبتت أنه يمكن خلط الإيثانول على البنزين منخفض الأوكتان (80) حتى نسبة 40% دون تعديل فى مواتير السيارات التى تعمل بالبنزين، مشيرا إلى أن البرازيل تستخدم الإيثانول كاملا دون خلطه بوقود بترولى، ولكن يحتاج إلى تعديلات فنية على موتور السيارة، وهو ما يسعى المعهد إلى تحقيقه خلال الفترة المقبلة، وذلك لأمان هذا الخليط بيئياً وإستراتيجياً. وأشارأحمد الصباغ رئيس المعهد فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"اليوم السابع"، إلى أن المعهد توصل إلى وجود مادة جديدة تربط بنزين 80 بغاز الإيثانول، وهذه المادة كان يتم استيرادها بمليارات الجنيهات للحصول على وقود مرتفع القيمة والإمكانيات، والآن التجربة أصبحت واقعا ملموسا، لافتا إلى أن ذلك سيزيل عبئا ماديا كبيرا عن عاتق الاقتصاد المصرى، حيث يوفر عشرات المليارات سنويا، والتى يتم إنفاقها فى استيراد الأنواع النظيفة من الوقود المستخدمة حاليا بالسيارات. وأشار الصباغ إلى أن الهدف هو الحصول على وقود مرتفع القيمة بأسعار مادية منخفضة لخدمة الاقتصاد المصرى ودعم اقتصاد المواطن البسيط. من ناحية أخرى قال رئيس مركز بحوث البترول، إن مجموعة الأبحاث التى أجراها المعهد فى الفترة الأخيرة تخطت الكثير من الدول، من حيث استغلال الثروات والحفاظ عليها فى مجالات المياه والوقود، مشيرا إلى أن مهندسى المعهد ابتكروا طرقا جديدة لعمل الصيانة للماكينات العملاقة دون تعطيل عملها وهذه الطرق غير متداولة بأى دولة. وأوضح "الصباغ"، أن مصر بها الكثير من المبدعين والمبتكرين فى مختلف المجالات، وأن البحث العلمى يمثل جناحا أساسيا فى التنمية**.*

*وأكد الصباغ بعد أن أجرى التجربة العملية على أحد السيارات المستخدمة أنه مستعد للتعاون مع أى مؤسسة من مؤسسات الدولة للنهوض بالبحث العلمى فى مختلف المجالات، ومن أجل رؤية نهضة حقيقية على أرض الواقع، مضيفا أن مصر الآن فى حاجة إلى أبنائها وستشهد المرحل القادمة اهتماما بمشروعات الشباب الصغير بالمدارس والجامعات على نطاق واسع، وسيتم الاهتمام بالشباب على غرار الدول الأوروبية. فى سياق متصل قال رئيس المعهد، إن أحمد بهاء الدين القصاص محافظ الإسماعيلية، هو أول محافظ يشعر بقيمة البحث العلمى، مضيفا أن المحافظ لم يتردد عندما تمت دعوته لحضور التجربة العملية على البنزين 80 وتحويله إلى بنزين 92، من خلال استخدام مادتى الإيثانول والجازولين. من جانبه أكد أسامة كمال، وزير البترول والثروة المعدنية الأسبق، أن الكثير من مراكز البحث أجرت تجارب عملية على الكثير من المخلفات الكيماوية التى يتم إلقاؤها بالمصارف والترع، وذلك لتحويلها إلى إيثانول حى يمكن استخدامه لتطوير البنزين الـ80 وتحويله إلى بنزين 92 و95. وأوضح كمال أن الفترة القادمة ستشهد تطورا هائلا فى مجال بحوث وتجارب البترول والوصول إلى نتائج على أرض الواقع**.*
*فى سياق متصل قالت نادية زخارى وزيرة البحث العلمى السابقة، إن تعميم التجربة الحالية بتحويل البنزين الـ80 إلى أنواع مختلفة من البنزين النقى، ستثبت أن البحث العلمى فى مصر يمثل قيمة كبيرة فى مجال البحث على مستوى العالم، مؤكدة ضرورة الاهتمام بالبحث العلمى وتخصيص ميزانيات عملاقة لتدعيمه وإزالة كافة العقبات التى تقف أمامه. فى السياق ذاته أكد اللواء أحمد بهاء الدين القصاص محافظ الإسماعيلية، أن المحافظة ستصبح عاصمة مصر الاقتصادية فى المستقبل القريب، حيث تم تسخير جميع القطاعات من أجل العمل على رفعة شأن المحافظة بداية من استغلال القمامة الملقاة على الأرض وبالصناديق وتنقية مياه الشرب، وترشيد استهلاكها وتحويل واستخدام أقل الخامات من أجل الحصول على أكبر نتائج بالبحث العلمى، مشيرا إلى أن شرارة حفر قناة السويس انطلقت منها،مزيد من خطوات البحثية الهامة* 


:31:


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

الاخ الفاضل ان النهضه الحقيقيه بالبحث العلمي و تشجيع الصناعات الصغيره و صناعه بير السلم و ترك المنافسه و ايقاف الاحتكار و العقول المصريه و العربيه من اذكي العقول و لكن ينقصها المناخ الملائم للاذهارو الله الموفق


----------



## م محمد الشهاوى (22 ديسمبر 2014)

ماشاء الله


----------



## م محمد الشهاوى (22 ديسمبر 2014)

وفقنا الله جميعا الى كل خير


----------

